# West Nile virus..a real cause for concern



## Guest (Aug 5, 2000)

Here are two news stories from the last couple of days, for those of you who have not seen them.This is getting *real* serious.... http://www.cnn.com/2000/HEALTH/08/04/west....s.02/index.html http://www.cnn.com/2000/HEALTH/08/03/west....read/index.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

I am going to immediately e-mail my cousin in New Jersey and get more scoop and see if they've had any cases in his area. Scary stuff for sure! DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Well the West Nile virus is getting closer. I read in todays paper that they found a dead bird in Tonawanda, New York who was carrying the virus. They figure it will reach the Niagara area very soon. I'm not looking forward to this. Don't want to get totally paranoid about this, but it's too close to home. Got to get out the long pants, long sleeves and mosquito repellent (with DEET in it). Won't this be fun with the 90 degree temperatures. Go away West Nile, arrgh....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Hi Weener,I thought about you when I saw this. I agree, not to get paranoid but some precautions as you mentioned are in order. Another one that I thought of is to be careful that there is nothing, no container of any kind, around your home where water can collect. You mentioned it has been rainy there and those are the kinds of places where mosquitos breed.We have a tiny kind of mosquito here. You don't even realize they are biting you and then you come inside and are itching all over. I've gotten to where I spray my arms and legs with Deep Woods Off whenever I have to be out there, watering the garden or whatever.Take care,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:Thanks for the advice. I do have a few containers of water hanging around the property. We also have a small pond at the back of the property and a creek runs beside our property. In other circumstances we would enjoy these tremendously, but right now all I can think about is not getting bit by a mosquito. I also have one of those bug netting hats. The one that goes right over your head to the neck. Now wouldn't I be a sight for sore eyes wearing that and a pair of coveralls to do my gardening and barbequing. Okay I'm loopy, I know.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Weener! I'm leaving right now! I'm coming up to take pictures of you in your "finery"!! On the serious side, I hope those darn mosquitos don't head your way, or mine for that matter. I'm not all that far away from you if you think of the way those "things" travel. And SEA, with you out there, almost in the middle of this---please take care and be careful and cautious. Apparently we have to take the same precautions for those mosquitos as we do the deer ticks. Thanks for the updates, Calida! What would we do without your quick insite to so many things!!!


----------

